#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  Set field so it stays in query design but does not appear in the query's results

## abbycat02

How do I set a  field so it stays in query design but does not appear in the query's results? when I uncheck "show" in the design view and then save it and close it, the field goes away permanently and I can't get it back. Any help is so so appreciated!

----------


## IMA_Saihat

Hi,

If for any reason you want to keep some fields in query design but does not appear in the query's results, I suggest doing it by two queries:
Query (1) you put all required fields.
Query (2) source from query (1) you put the desired fields only.

----------


## Arkadi

abbycat, try setting the "Criteria" value for your field to Like "*"
That will take any value so it won't filter anything out, but the fact that there is something in the criteria will keep the field in the design of the query.

----------

